# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  import txt into sql

## jaazoo

Hello.

I am a newbie in sql. I have a txt file like:

First name, Last Name
Name1, Lastname1
Name2, Lastname2
Name3, Lastname33
...

I would like to import this data into sql server into table with the following columns:

ID, first name, type, lastname
where ID should be function newid(); and type is some integer.

Thank you for your help !!!!

----------


## rmiao

You can set default value to newsequentialid() for id column, set type to allow null. Then load data with either bcp or bulk insert, and handle type afterwards.

----------

